# UMAi pepperoni 2.0



## chewmeister (Mar 15, 2015)

Decided to have another go at making some pepperoni with the Umai stuff. Made a half batch of the Umai recipe. Hopefully with better results this time.

After 24 hours of fermenting at room temp.













Sausage 027.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 15, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you using a fermenting culture and cure #2   ????


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Are you using a fermenting culture and cure #2 ????


Yes, cure #2 and T-SPX as called for in the recipe.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2015)

You should have some great pepperoni when it done.....     Doesn't look like you made enough for sample ????   Too bad....


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 15, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You should have some great pepperoni when it done..... Doesn't look like you made enough for sample ???? Too bad....


Actually, a sample is what I made. We will see if it turns out right this time.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2015)

By sample, I meant enough to send to your taste testers.....   I thought I was on the list .....    :biggrin:


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 16, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> By sample, I meant enough to send to your taste testers..... I thought I was on the list .....


You are on the list, but it's pick up only.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 16, 2015)

Those looks to be doing much better this time around.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 16, 2015)

Update. According to the Umai tutorial, these should turn bright red when fermented. I'm a little concerned because after 48 hours there are just some blotches of red on them. I will give them another day of fermenting before I decide if I will pitch them.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 16, 2015)

They aren't going to turn bright red because of the paprika in the recipe. Don't throw them away prematurely. If the recipe was followed, then they should be fine.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 16, 2015)

IDK, according to Umai they're supposed to. They are starting to get red, but not very evenly.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 16, 2015)

I had that initial worry actually on my first batch of soppressatta. There were a few extra pink spots other than the rest. I'd say as long as you add the right ingredients and amounts you're good. Only you can make that call. If it don't take up lots of space, I'd still let them roll regardless. Not like you'd be losing anything.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 17, 2015)

They're looking better this morning. I'll put them in the fridge and wait for them to dry.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 17, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> They're looking better this morning. I'll put them in the fridge and wait for them to dry.


Good news!


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, Rickey. They smell pretty awesome, too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 21, 2015)

Update. After a week, the pepperoni has lost around 25% weight. They are still relatively soft which is probably good as they're not getting case hardened. Hopefully another week or so will get them to 35% or so.


----------



## smokeysooner (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope they work out for you.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome Chew!


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 22, 2015)

SmokeySooner said:


> Hope they work out for you.


Thanks. So do I.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 22, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Awesome Chew!


Thanks, Rickey. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 25, 2015)

After 10 days of drying, they've lost 30-31% weight. They are still rather soft, but I expect they will firm up when they get closer to 35%+. Still smell awesome, too.













Sausage 031.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Those look great. I like the take my UMAI stuff to 40% or just above. You've got enough logs to test out each level though!


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, Rickey. Like I mentioned, they are still a little soft so I'm going to wait until they firm up and go from there.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 14, 2015)

Final update on the pepperoni. It was another fail. The sticks are at 42-44% loss with the exception of one which is still at 38% and still mushy. Same result on the taste, like old meat with some seasoning. Not sure where I'm going wrong, but will stick to fresh and smoked sausage for now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_1265.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Apr 14, 2015


















IMG_1267.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Apr 14, 2015


















IMG_1271.JPG



__ chewmeister
__ Apr 14, 2015


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh no! They look to be nicely cured at least. Sorry to hear Chew. Don't give up! Maybe a different recipe?


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 14, 2015)

Not sure it's the recipe, but maybe look for another one to try. The soppressata I did awhile back turned out fine so I'm kinda at a loss as to what's going on.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well you've still got the bags right? Figure might as well us them on something. It was the Drybag site's pepp recipe right? So could you explain more on the taste? Did it taste like pepperoni at all?


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 14, 2015)

It did taste like pepperoni, but has an initial taste like meat that is starting to go bad from being too long in the fridge. Don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2015)

Chew

What recipe are you using?


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 14, 2015)

nepas said:


> Chew
> 
> What recipe are you using?


I used the pepperoni recipe from the Umai site, same as last time.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this exactly what you used....  

Ingredients per 2.2 kg / 5 lb of meat.
•Lean beef 670g / 1.45 lb
•Lean pork 1375g  / 3 lb
•Pork fat (Back Fat) 250g  / 0.55 lb
•Salt 65g / 11 tsp
•Instacure #2 5g / 1 tsp
•Dextrose 4g  / 1 tsp
•Sugar 6g  / 1 tsp
•Black pepper 6g  / 3 tsp
•Paprika 12g  / 6 tsp
•Fennel 5g  / 4 tsp
•Cayenne Pepper 4g  / 2 tsp
•Bactoferm T-SPX 0.5 g   / 1/2 tsp
•(dissolved in 2 tbsp lukewarm de-chlorinated water)


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Is this exactly what you used....
> 
> Ingredients per 2.2 kg / 5 lb of meat.
> •Lean beef 670g / 1.45 lb
> ...


Yes, from the Umai website.


----------

